# Devil Mountain Double -- Great ride and tragic fatality



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FnEltJNYKsIMQDqjw6-uzg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_HJQe0lS5vvo/S9WpqDyKheI/AAAAAAAAC-E/WJbECs1Vuso/s144/2010-04-24%2015.10.51.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/aaronis31337/RecentlyUpdated?feat=embedwebsite">Recently Updated</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4eZK60jt8-fG02waS2tx7g?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_HJQe0lS5vvo/S9Wppsz0E_I/AAAAAAAAC-A/a9_cD20sROQ/s144/2010-04-24%2019.45.25.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/aaronis31337/RecentlyUpdated?feat=embedwebsite">Recently Updated</a></td></tr></table>


The 2010 Devil Mountain Double completed with a great ride for many riders. We started at 5:00 and finished 200 miles and 20k feet of climbing. I finished at 1:00 am.

Unfortunately, there was a fatality during the ride. His name was Tom (unsure of his last name) and he was considered a legend in the cycling community. He invented the modern cycling saddle for Brooks (he invented the center cut-out that everyone uses now). Our thoughts go with his family and he will be missed.

The ride was amazing. We climbed Mt. Diablo, Mt. Hamilton, and several other crazy hills. It made the Death Ride seem like a tough training ride. Congrats to all who finished.

And a special thanks to the support staff. They were amazing!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Sad news*

I rode the Mt. Hamilton Challenge (did you see me wave?) and Sunday's S.J. Murky News said a Hamilton Challenge rider died of a heart attack, but no one on the ride or at the finish mentioned anything about it, so I was confused.

Congrats on finishing the DMD. You gotta do the Terrible Two now. These rides make the Death Ride seem like a stroll in the park.


----------



## Slowuphill (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is the story of the tragic event during DMD
Very sad

http://bikeridestories.blogspot.com/2010/04/2010-dmd.html


----------

